# How can I view the Calculation Dependency tree?



## yankee428 (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got Excel giving different results on different PC (yes, same exact builds).  I know there is a tool out there that will show me the calcuation queue's that Excel builds based on dependency.  Anyone know anything of it?  Where to find it?


----------



## PaddyD (Dec 12, 2005)

don't know about exposing the dependency tree, but maybe some combination of:

http://www.xl-logic.com/pages/explode.html

and

http://www.decisionmodels.com/fastexcel.htm

might give you what you're looking for?


----------

